# Re-changer la zone d'un lecteur DVD



## Radamante (4 Juillet 2003)

Disposant d'un PowerMac G4-867 biprocesseur (sous 10.2.6) équipé d'un lecteur DVD Combo, je voudrais rechanger la zone du lecteur.
Initialement, il était en Zone 2. Voulant regarder un DVD américain, il m'a demandé si j'acceptais de passer en Zone 1.
Maintenant, je ne réussis plus à repasser en Zone 2 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





«Un problème est survenu lors de la modification du code région du lecteur.
Erreur : -700001» 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comment puis-je faire ?

Qu'existe-t-il comme utilitaire vraiment fiable qui permette de "dézoner" mon lecteur ?
Cela présente-t-il un risque ?

Merci.


----------

